# Wheels: Big News Tomorrow?



## graybeard

Did anyone listen to Wheels tonight? Someone over on BlazersEdge said that Wheels said that the Blazers are going to have a big announcement tomorrow. care to speculate? Did they sign Rudy already?


----------



## barfo

graybeard said:


> Did anyone listen to Wheels tonight? Someone over on BlazersEdge said that Wheels said that the Blazers are going to have a big announcement tomorrow. care to speculate? Did they sign Rudy already?


Hard to imagine what else it could be, if it really is 'big'. Maybe the team is moving to Vancouver?

barfo


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife

You haven't heard?
KP switched his insurance to Geiko and saved $300.
, or was it Progressive? Who cares they all save you money.


----------



## B-Roy

barfo said:


> Hard to imagine what else it could be, if it really is 'big'. Maybe the team is moving to Vancouver?
> 
> barfo


:lol: Or better yet, the Sonics are moving to Portland and the Blazers are moving to the OKC!


----------



## BlazerFan22

graybeard said:


> Did anyone listen to Wheels tonight? Someone over on BlazersEdge said that Wheels said that the Blazers are going to have a big announcement tomorrow. care to speculate? Did they sign Rudy already?


We traded Aldridge for the #1 pick.


----------



## Kmurph

I heard someone say that it could be Comcast & DirecTV finally made a deal...

I have no idea otherwise...doubt it is a trade though....


----------



## nikolokolus

I remember Wheels making some oblique allusion to Calderon ... which I think is total B.S., and just part of his teaser.

My first guess is "Rudy is a Blazer", second would be the TV deal has been reworked (please god!)


----------



## B-Roy

It really is something BIG.

The Blazers site is down. www.Blazers.com

They do this when they're revamping things.


----------



## gatorpops

Kmurph said:


> I heard someone say that *it could be Comcast & DirecTV finally made a deal...
> *
> I have no idea otherwise...doubt it is a trade though....


Now that would be news, good news!!!!!!!!!

gatorpops


----------



## Schilly

It's up and running for me.


----------



## B-Roy

There's a bunch of errors, and no news.


----------



## BlazerFanFoLife

the site works but the content isnt displayed correctly, scroll down


----------



## nikolokolus

Wow, an effed up website. Big news indeed!


----------



## Kmurph

> Now that would be news, good news!!!!!!!!!


Yeah no doubt


----------



## PorterIn2004

Did anyone listen to the show? I caught the very end of it, when he was chastising a caller who gave the screener one question but asked another of McMillan -- apparently some sort of really uncomfortable and/or rude question. Wheels praised Nate for dealing with it well but made the point that "tricks" like those are the sort that make guests unwilling to accept questions from callers.

Needless to say, I'm curious what was asked and how they actually dealt with it, and I'm also curious what else came up in the show. Maybe I'll go poke around for a podcast.


----------



## nikolokolus

PorterIn2004 said:


> Did anyone listen to the show? I caught the very end of it, when he was chastising a caller who gave the screener one question but asked another of McMillan -- apparently some sort of really uncomfortable and/or rude question. Wheels praised Nate for dealing with it well but made the point that "tricks" like those are the sort that make guests unwilling to accept questions from callers.
> 
> Needless to say, I'm curious what was asked and how they actually dealt with it, and I'm also curious what else came up in the show. Maybe I'll go poke around for a podcast.


The guy asked Nate something along these lines: "I think I speak for most (or maybe he said a lot?) of the Blazers' fans when I ask are you prejudiced against Sergio because he's latino?"

to Nate's credit he _mostly _didn't giggle his arse off.


----------



## BlazerFan22

The Big News is that Paul Allen is getting married and he wants to invite everyone on his big yacht. plenty of booze and food to go around.


----------



## nikolokolus

On another note: Nate said that his goal is to try and get the team down to a 9 man rotation or maybe 10 on the outside ... all of this lettting all of the young guys play, just to see what they can do is probably over.


----------



## yuyuza1

It might be Rudy.


----------



## Schilly

Just throwing this out there, but what about a uniform change? This is the time of year those kinds of things tend to get announced.


----------



## alext42083

I'd be happy with either a Rudy signing or a Comcast deal. I wish 95.5 updated their web page with new podcasts of the show..


----------



## PorterIn2004

Thanks Niko. And yeah, that's a pretty inane question, especially since it was hard to tell if Rodriguez was worse on offense or defense this last season -- clearly his play was the issue.

And I'm glad to hear McMillan's trying to get down to a nine or ten man rotation, though with so many skilled bigs, if he and Pritchard are on the same page, I'd say it's nearly certain that some kind of a trade happens to thin things a bit.


----------



## Darkwebs

I thought they couldn't talk about Rudy's signing until July 1st. 

Whatever it is, it probably won't be "big". But any Blazer news is better than none.


----------



## yuyuza1

Did anyone else hear this? The rumor of "big news" is originating from only one poster at OLive.


----------



## nikolokolus

Yes, it was on 95.5 tonight -- Wheels' show, he said he'd announce something on the air that blazers fans would definitely want to know ...

He was being a total tease about it, but the man knows how to run a radio show.


----------



## B-Roy

Nvm. >.>


----------



## PDXshelbyGT

Could it be that J.Jones has opted to stay? With some follow-up teaser-news on Rudy... to keep us all holding our collective breaths until July 1st?


----------



## Xericx

Its Rudy. blazers bought him out of his deal, he's coming. 

http://www.elmundo.es/elmundodeporte...147645040141.html


----------



## graybeard

Xericx said:


> Its Rudy. blazers bought him out of his deal, he's coming.
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundodeporte...147645040141.html


:lol:


----------



## RoyToy

Comcast deal might be bigger news than Rudy coming..for me anyways. If I have to watch one more game on my laptop I'm going to flip.


----------



## graybeard

RoyToy said:


> Comcast deal might be bigger news than Rudy coming..for me anyways. If I have to watch one more game on my laptop I'm going to flip.


 It wouldn't be so bad if I could speak Chinese.


----------



## HAAK72

RoyToy said:


> Comcast deal might be bigger news than Rudy coming..for me anyways. If I have to watch one more game on my laptop I'm going to flip.


...did you have to pay to do this??? I am in So Cal and a TV deal makes no difference as I only get to see the national TV games and/or when they play the L.A. teams!!!

p.s. I HATE THE LAKERS AND THEIR ANNOUNCERS!!!


----------



## B-Roy

graybeard said:


> It wouldn't be so bad if I could speak Chinese.


There's league pass games too.....


----------



## hoojacks

B-Roy said:


> There's league pass games too.....


not so much with a certain unnamed dinosaur themed website going down. if you know otherwise, pm me.


But really, it'll probably be a TV related deal. I think we probably would have heard about it already if it was Rudy.


----------



## B-Roy

hoojacks said:


> not so much with a certain unnamed dinosaur themed website going down. if you know otherwise, pm me.


Yeah, there's another site......

Can't really say more than that. :X


----------



## Xericx

HAAK72 said:


> ...did you have to pay to do this??? I am in So Cal and a TV deal makes no difference as I only get to see the national TV games and/or when they play the L.A. teams!!!
> 
> p.s. I HATE THE LAKERS AND THEIR ANNOUNCERS!!!


get league pass. 

best thing ever.


----------



## mgb

I so hope it's a deal with Directv, but I very much doubt it. 

Last week I sent in a comment asking about when they'd get the CSNW or if they planned too. After a few emails back and forth they finally told me when the season starts I should look for games on other channels. I email them back and told them I'd be looking for the channel on different providers when the season started if they didn't have it and ask how long my contract was for. Turns out I still got another year to go. 

They ask me to call them though to see what they could do for me, which wasn't much. They did give me all the channels except for Starz for paying for HBO which I was going to do anyway in Aug because they are doing "Hard Knocks" of the Cowboys TC this year.

Anyway, nothing would make me happier than to hear a deal has been made, but like I said I very much doubt it. The lady I did talk to said to tell anyone I know that has Directv that wants this channel to call in so if you do and haven't or even if you have called in call again!


----------



## barfo

nikolokolus said:


> Yes, it was on 95.5 tonight -- Wheels' show, he said he'd announce something on the air that blazers fans would definitely want to know ...


Well, if Wheels is announcing it, rather than the Blazers, it isn't going to be anything very important. 

barfo


----------



## zagsfan20

barfo said:


> Well, if Wheels is announcing it, rather than the Blazers, it isn't going to be anything very important.
> 
> barfo


Wheels is a Blazer employee isn't he?


----------



## barfo

zagsfan20 said:


> Wheels is a Blazer employee isn't he?


Yeah, but... no disrespect meant to Wheels, but you usually don't see the radio guy breaking the big stories for the team. If it was big KP or Miller would be announcing it at a press conference. 

barfo


----------



## graybeard

zagsfan20 said:


> Wheels is a Blazer employee isn't he?


Paul Allen owns the station, so you could say that everybody there is a Blazer employee in a fashion.


----------



## zagsfan20

graybeard said:


> Paul Allen owns the station, so you could say that everybody there is a Blazer employee in a fashion.


Wheels is a play by play guy for the team and travels with him. I'd think he has a little bit more scoop and some connections than say a Gavin Dawson does.


----------



## PorterIn2004

zagsfan20 said:


> Wheels is a play by play guy for the team and travels with him. I'd think he has a little bit more scoop and some connections than say a Gavin Dawson does.


That may be but he wouldn't dare break some kind of "scoop" without having permission from the team. Granted, he's more likely to be granted that permission (or rather, more likely to be asked by the team to break the news) than, say, Gavin would be, but if/when there's news coming from pretty much anyone on The Game, I'm thinking it's a near certainty that they've got team permission. 

That's one of the relatively few edges The Fan still has (after Dan Patrick) -- it's much more likely that, say, Quick, would learn something and go to them with it such that The Fan actually had something out to us before it was "official" than that Wheels (or anyone else) would break something ahead of time, even if they know about it ahead of time.


----------



## NateBishop3

I'll say this... I was at Tony Roma's for the Courtside show when Jason Quick broke the Sheed trade. Mike Rice had no idea, or he never let on that he knew, until Quick told us that the trade was official. Quick heard about it from Sheed's agent. It was after Quick broke the story that Rice began talking about it on the air. 

Does Rice or Wheels have inside information? Definitely. I guarantee that they could break countless stories. They spend time at the practice facility. They are around KP and Nate all the time. The problem is that they are bound by a different set of rules than the average journalist. They are Blazer employees, so I find it hard to believe that they would break a story on their show. That is, unless the Blazers WANT to break the story on their show. I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Dan

Schilly said:


> Just throwing this out there, but what about a uniform change? This is the time of year those kinds of things tend to get announced.


That stuff is usually reserved for..ooh..I don't know...a media that allows fans to SEE them?

Kind of hard to see the new uniforms via the radio, ain't it?


----------



## Dan

Xericx said:


> Its Rudy. blazers bought him out of his deal, he's coming.
> 
> http://www.elmundo.es/elmundodeporte...147645040141.html


Brilliantly played!:smoothcriminal:

er..I mean, dude, thats not funny. That was funny, maybe, 3 months ago!


----------



## ironcrotch

I remember Wheels talking about the "big news", I'm not sure if he said it was big news but he mentioned that it directly effected our off season plans.


----------



## mediocre man

I don't think anyone has brought this up yet, but it could be official that Brandon Roy will replace Battier on team USA


----------



## nikolokolus

mediocre man said:


> I don't think anyone has brought this up yet, but it could be official that Brandon Roy will replace Battier on team USA


That would actually bother me ... the track record for injuries, for guys that have been on the U.S team in the season following international competition hasn't been very good. It would be an honor for B Roy, to be invited, but I'd rather he got the rest -- if this is indeed the truth.


----------



## Schilly

Dan said:


> That stuff is usually reserved for..ooh..I don't know...a media that allows fans to SEE them?
> 
> Kind of hard to see the new uniforms via the radio, ain't it?


Not at all. Teams always announce that they are going to be getting new uniforms and then give a reveal date which is usually right around the draft. 

As far as Wheels announcing something. New Uniforms isn't big enough to be a KP or a Miller announcement until the actual reveal, and this would be good push for people to listen to Wheels.


----------



## alext42083

Just heard Wheels is going to be on 95.5 on the next segment. C'mon Wheels, don't let us down now.


----------



## GOD

The thing about new uniforms is that just a couple weeks ago, on courtside they said there will not be new ones this coming season. There was no hedging, they said NOT THIS SEASON. Sure, things could have changed, or perhaps they had no idea that there were new uni's in line, but it sure sounded like they had discussed it and knew that uni's were going to stay the same. 

Personally, I don't give a crap about uniforms, so i hope it's something different.


----------



## Mr. Chuck Taylor

Wheels was on The Morning Sports Page show and they asked him about it. He wouldn't say anything, but Kenny Vance said with all this build up it better be big. Then Wheels said well, its not necessarily big, just something you won't here anywhere else. Kenny guessed it was about Rudy, some other guy on the air said he knew it wasnt about Comcast. Seems to me like it's not that big of a deal, and Wheels is just self-promoting.


----------



## SodaPopinski

The Blazers have replaced sideline reporter Rebecca Haarlow with Erin Andrews! :yay:

:gopray:

:makeadeal

-Pop


----------



## gogreen

Somebody who knows the CBA might know this. IF the Blazers sign Rudy before May 31st does that count as his first year of his rookie contract ? Then after July 1st the 2nd year of his contract kicks in meaning the Blazers are trying to speed up the process to extend his contract and give him more $ faster ?

Sorry if this is a stupid question, just thought it might make sense for the " Big News " .

Thanks


----------



## Schilly

GOD said:


> The thing about new uniforms is that just a couple weeks ago, on courtside they said there will not be new ones this coming season. There was no hedging, they said NOT THIS SEASON. Sure, things could have changed, or perhaps they had no idea that there were new uni's in line, but it sure sounded like they had discussed it and knew that uni's were going to stay the same.
> 
> Personally, I don't give a crap about uniforms, so i hope it's something different.


I thought they had said "probably not until the following year". It is possible that they had them pending and the league simply hadn't given the go ahead yet.

I realize that to many people that isn't big news, but to a franchise and a lot of people it is actually big news.


----------



## mgb

I posted a question at Mike Barrett's blog asking him about the rumor and this was his response:



> MGB,
> 
> I haven't heard that we're announcing anything today. KP's crew is in Orlando for the pre-draft camp.
> 
> MB


----------



## nikolokolus

I have a feeling that the announcement is going to be that Wheel's show is going to be expanded to two hours per night instead of just one.

Woohoo!


----------



## MARIS61

nikolokolus said:


> On another note: Nate said that his goal is to try and get the team down to a 9 man rotation or maybe 10 on the outside ... all of this lettting all of the young guys play, just to see what they can do is probably over.


What a crock.

Nate has never "let all of the young guys play, just to see what they can do".

He has never (with the infuriating exception of Jarrett Jack) given unproven players ANY actual game time to see what they can do.

This year he played a *very tight 9 man rotation *with 9th man Frye getting 17.2 mpg in 78 games.

http://www.nba.com/blazers/stats/

10th man Sergio averaged 8.7 mpg in 72 games. This was in 3-5 min. intervals busted up at the changing of the quarters when constant subbing takes place and there are continual stoppages of play. The other times he played were garbage time with 2 min.s or less to go. Despite numerous public promises to give Sergio more rein and PT he immediately cut back on Sergio instead every time. He has NEVER been on the court with the starters to show how they would mesh. He has basically been pulled any time he played well, and never rewarded with more PT after playing well the game before, even when Nate publicly promised to do so.

Given the way Nate treats turnover-prone, defenseless, slowpoke Jarrett Jack whom he openly adores, it is ridiculous to say that Sergio has ever gotten equal consideration and opportunity from him.

Other than Jarrett Jack, Nate has done nothing to develop unproven players in gametime. I don't know what he does in practice, but I doubt he's bi-polar. He was brought in to change the team's attitude and that's been accomplished. Now this young talented team needs a teacher who can help them grow.

If Nate stays, it would be wise for the Blazers to bring in some assistants who can really step up on the teaching end and make a championship team as the current staff is fairly impotent, unqualified, and just happy to have a job.


----------



## Utherhimo

its either rudy or uniforms like rudy said!


----------



## Schilly

BTW another thing apparently Wheels said the news has Roster implications. In addition Apparently the coach of DKV Joventut is not returning for next season. Maybe Rudy already told him he is leaving and he decided not to hang around.

Since it's not a formal signing it wouldn't require a formal Press release.


----------



## hasoos

I could give a rats *** about the comcast deal. Have you seen the quality of their broadcast? Holy crap it stinks. It basically looks like they took a normal TV image and tried to upscale it to HD, so it looks like a blurred mess.


----------



## mediocre man

There is now a 96% chance that Rudy comes next year instead of a 95% chance.


----------



## B_&_B

mediocre man said:


> There is now a 96% chance that Rudy comes next year instead of a 95% chance.


Wheels is going to announce that there is a "trade coming soon". :lol:

:biggrin:

:cheers:


----------



## nikolokolus

MARIS61 said:


> What a crock.
> 
> *Nate has never "let all of the young guys play, just to see what they can do".
> 
> He has never (with the infuriating exception of Jarrett Jack) given unproven players ANY actual game time to see what they can do.*
> 
> This year he played a *very tight 9 man rotation *with 9th man Frye getting 17.2 mpg in 78 games.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/blazers/stats/
> 
> 10th man Sergio averaged 8.7 mpg in 72 games. This was in 3-5 min. intervals busted up at the changing of the quarters when constant subbing takes place and there are continual stoppages of play. The other times he played were garbage time with 2 min.s or less to go. Despite numerous public promises to give Sergio more rein and PT he immediately cut back on Sergio instead every time. He has NEVER been on the court with the starters to show how they would mesh. He has basically been pulled any time he played well, and never rewarded with more PT after playing well the game before, even when Nate publicly promised to do so.
> 
> Given the way Nate treats turnover-prone, defenseless, slowpoke Jarrett Jack whom he openly adores, it is ridiculous to say that Sergio has ever gotten equal consideration and opportunity from him.
> 
> Other than Jarrett Jack, Nate has done nothing to develop unproven players in gametime. I don't know what he does in practice, but I doubt he's bi-polar. He was brought in to change the team's attitude and that's been accomplished. Now this young talented team needs a teacher who can help them grow.
> 
> If Nate stays, it would be wise for the Blazers to bring in some assistants who can really step up on the teaching end and make a championship team as the current staff is fairly impotent, unqualified, and just happy to have a job.


Jesus, simmer down. the reference Nate made to playing young guys to see what they could had more to do with the team in the first two years, not this past year.


----------



## MAS RipCity

those links are getting as old as the geiko jokes, time for new material fellahs


----------



## MAS RipCity

yikes the site is SLOW


----------



## hasoos

Geico. So easy, Jarrett Jack could do it without turning over the ball!:azdaja:


----------



## RipCity9

SodaPopinski said:


> The Blazers have replaced sideline reporter Rebecca Haarlow with Erin Andrews! :yay:
> 
> :gopray:
> 
> :makeadeal
> 
> -Pop


That would be the best move in franchise history! :clap:


----------



## B_&_B

SodaPopinski said:


> The Blazers have replaced sideline reporter Rebecca Haarlow with Erin Andrews! :yay:
> 
> :gopray:
> 
> :makeadeal
> 
> -Pop


----------



## yuyuza1

Damn, her arms are creepy.


----------



## Masbee

MARIS61 said:


> What a crock.
> 
> Nate has never "let all of the young guys play, just to see what they can do".
> 
> He has never (with the infuriating exception of Jarrett Jack) given unproven players ANY actual game time to see what they can do.
> 
> This year he played a *very tight 9 man rotation *with 9th man Frye getting 17.2 mpg in 78 games.
> 
> http://www.nba.com/blazers/stats/
> 
> 10th man Sergio averaged 8.7 mpg in 72 games. .


You are correct, Nate HAD a 9 man rotation last season.

To say he wants to work DOWN to a 9 or 10 man rotation is simply wrong.

I think he may have garbled his words, and he may be thinking about the upcoming season and the additions of Oden, Rudy and the #13. 

Additionally, what if the team uses the MLE to bring in that vet Nate is begging for? I doubt they will, but they could. Even if the team trades some players, won't they get players coming back? Will they be rotation level plaers? If Sergio comes back strong will he deserve a place? 

I think Nate is just anticipating the posibility of a very crowded roster next season and is pleading for that not to be the case.

I too, have been anticipating an impending minutes crunch. It was averted this season with the injury to Oden and Sergio's poor performance. I have long advocated making some consolidation moves. I don't think going 12 deep is anywhere near as important as going 7 or 8 deep, but at a higher level.


----------



## alext42083

yuyuza1 said:


> Damn, her arms are creepy.


That's the only thing you notice? haha.


----------



## mediocre man

B_&_B said:


> Wheels is going to announce that there is a "trade coming soon". :lol:
> 
> :biggrin:
> 
> :cheers:




That would have roster implications.


----------



## It's_GO_Time

When is deadline that Jones has to decide if he is going to opt out?

The uni idea is a good guess . . . but I don't know how that affects the roster.


----------



## B_&_B

My guess is that its not HUGE news. Nothing major.


----------



## Darkwebs

I'm going to guess that the news is James Jones has decided to stay with the Blazers.


----------



## Paxil

Well... when Kenny Vance asked Wheels this morning about the PG situation... Wheels said he had to take the 5th because he had information that pertained to that and the roster situation... but he wasn't going to say what it was until his show tonight.

BTW... the topic this morning was whether the PG of the future was on our roster or now. The way Wheels answered the question led me to believe the news involved something with PG situation... but maybe he was referring to the roster as a whole. I had to go to work so I missed most of it.


----------



## B-Roy

Portland trades Jarrett Jack.

Portland recieves Chris Paul.


----------



## #10

Is today the 'tomorrow' spoken of?


----------



## B-Roy

Yes, listen at 7-8 on Wheels's show.


----------



## BlazerFan22

Paxil said:


> Well... when Kenny Vance asked Wheels this morning about the PG situation... Wheels said he had to take the 5th because he had information that pertained to that and the roster situation... but he wasn't going to say what it was until his show tonight.
> 
> BTW... the topic this morning was whether the PG of the future was on our roster or now. The way Wheels answered the question led me to believe the news involved something with PG situation... but maybe he was referring to the roster as a whole. I had to go to work so I missed most of it.


So your saying that Wheels will anounce a trade tonight involveace:ing the point gaurds?


----------



## Paxil

I have no idea, but I don't think it is a trade... because we can't trade right now can we? We also can't sign anyone... I supposed it could be news about Rudy... I just don't know. Guess I will have to tune in to find out. =)


----------



## B-Roy

Paxil said:


> I have no idea, but I don't think it is a trade... because we can't trade right now can we? We also can't sign anyone... I supposed it could be news about Rudy... I just don't know. Guess I will have to tune in to find out. =)


Paxil, what did you mean when you said Wheels said he had to take the 5th?


----------



## Dan

you can trade with teams once you're out of the playoffs...but you just can't formalize them.


----------



## Paxil

Sorry... the 5th amendment... he couldn't tell Kenny this morning because he already announced he was going to let it loose during his show. I thought the 5th amendment was about self incrimination... but people tend to use it now for 'I can't say'.


----------



## Schilly

In the back of my mind I think that maybe this might be bigger than we are giving credit for. They want to establish the station as the Blazers News Breaker. They might come out swinging.


----------



## Driew

Schilly said:


> In the back of my mind I think that maybe this might be bigger than we are giving credit for. They want to establish the station as the Blazers News Breaker. They might come out swinging.


True, but I also don't want to get my hopes up and then have it turn out to be something like "the Blazers have resigned Von Wafer to a one year deal" :azdaja:


----------



## Oldmangrouch

Schilly said:


> In the back of my mind I think that maybe this might be bigger than we are giving credit for. They want to establish the station as the Blazers News Breaker. They might come out swinging.



Is it wrong I find your naive optimism endearing? :biggrin:

Seriously, my money says this is a whole lot about nothing.


----------



## GOD

Perhaps Sergio has decided to go back to Europe. Or maybe we are trading Wafer fir Green.


----------



## HOWIE

Schilly said:


> In the back of my mind I think that maybe this might be bigger than we are giving credit for. They want to establish the station as the Blazers News Breaker. They might come out swinging.


J. Jack is changing his number from #1 to #3? :lol:


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

What about Rudy's coach in Europe coming over to fill Bayno's spot on the bench. Just a guess.


----------



## deanwoof

we traded lafrentz, webster and jack for shaq =P


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

idk you guys, I think you all may be setting yourself up for disappointment.


----------



## Darkwebs

Only 15 min to go until Wheels' show. This better be "big" as advertised.


----------



## GOD

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> What about Rudy's coach in Europe coming over to fill Bayno's spot on the bench. Just a guess.


That would be sweet. doubt that's it, but it would be pretty cool.:smoothcriminal:


----------



## nikolokolus

This news is gonna be soooo HUGE! Mark my words, they did a sign and trade of Wafer to Charlotte for Jeff McInnis.


----------



## Darkwebs

Maybe we re-signed Blaze to a max contract to back up the point guard spot.


----------



## nikolokolus

Jesus, Dawson just dropped another teaser at the end of his show "Wheels has an a big announcement coming up; news you won't get anywhere else."

This **** had better be good.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

if he doesn't say it right out of the gate and makes us wait I am gonna be pissed.


----------



## Darkwebs

I bet Wheels won't announce the news 'til the middle or near the end of his program.


----------



## nikolokolus

Darkwebs said:


> I bet Wheels won't announce the news 'til the middle or near the end of his program.


Which is actually fine, since I enjoy listening to his show so far, but if this ends up being nothing more than cheap chance at getting some ratings I aint gonna be too pleased.


----------



## <-=*PdX*=->

OMFG, sports graffiti first...


----------



## nikolokolus

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> OMFG, sports graffiti first...


Balls


----------



## ironcrotch

Is anyone else having troubles connecting to the 95.5 internet stream? Out of all times to not be working.


----------



## Darkwebs

<-=*PdX*=-> said:


> OMFG, sports graffiti first...


And Wheels was being coy about the news. "Just another episode of Wheels After Work. Nothing special tonight," he said before once again, teasing about his exclusive piece of Blazer news. LOL


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I'm in Ohio working for the next week, so I tried listening online and it isn't working!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## drexlersdad

whats goin on??


----------



## blzrfan08

Will it be the draftee schedule?


----------



## Darkwebs

Wheels hasn't revealed anything yet.


----------



## nikolokolus

ironcrotch said:


> Is anyone else having troubles connecting to the 95.5 internet stream? Out of all times to not be working.


Just keep clicking 'play' it will eventually connect, it took me about fifteen tries about an hour ago


----------



## GOD

i'm listening online, works great for me.


----------



## frozen_hamburger

Using IE instead of Firefox worked for me.


----------



## Entity

I'm not having any trouble, and I'm using IE. Keep trying.


----------



## craigehlo

Outlaw is still a Blazer. Breaking news?


----------



## MAS RipCity

yes, no mas jose calderon!


----------



## MAS RipCity

TRAVIS aint goin ANYWHERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!11 best news i've heard in a while..woot


----------



## Darkwebs

Grizzlies offered Mike Miller for Outlaw and 13th. We declined.


----------



## e_blazer1

No Calderon.

Crap!


----------



## mgb

So Outlaw working out and Outlaw not being trade with the 13th pick for Mike Miller is the big news?


----------



## ironcrotch

So that puts another drop into the Heinrich bucket.


----------



## Darkwebs

Raptors will most likely trade Ford and keep Calderon.


----------



## Darkwebs

The big news was that there was no news.


----------



## ironcrotch

Whoa


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

A little more details please!!!!!!


----------



## e_blazer1

Rudy's left wrist is injured, but no big deal.

No signing on Rudy until after July, but Wheel's says it would be an upset of mammoth proportions if he's not here next season.


----------



## nikolokolus

whoop dee doo.

Travis and 13th for Mike Miller turned down,

Rudy almost certainly a Blazer

Jose Calderon untouchable ...

All that buildup for nuthin


----------



## Darkwebs

nikolokolus said:


> whoop dee doo.
> 
> Travis and 13th for Mike Miller turned down,
> 
> Rudy almost certainly a Blazer
> 
> Jose Calderon untouchable ...
> 
> All that buildup for nuthin


That pretty much sums it up. This wasn't "big" at all. What a let down! :azdaja:


----------



## graybeard

Travis had team mates sticking up for him not being traded. (Brandon Roy)

Travis is in town working out. (gonna be an all-star)


All in all, good solid blazer hot scoop.


----------



## Dan

In case Wheels reads this thread, don't tease this kind of news. this is run of the mill courtside information.

Granted, I'm sure we're all happy to get this kind of information, but it wasn't anything worth teasing.


----------



## Balian

Outlaw + #13 for Mike Miller? What an insult. Remember, this is the same GM that practically gave away Pau Gasol to the Lakers.


----------



## #10

You all are complaining too much, at this stage of the season, a genuine trade offer is about as big as any news is going to get.
That said, Miller for Outlaw is stretch already given their respective ages and contracts, and with the 13th thrown in it's a bad deal.


----------



## mgb

Dan said:


> In case Wheels reads this thread, don't tease this kind of news. this is run of the mill courtside information.
> 
> Granted, I'm sure we're all happy to get this kind of information, but it wasn't anything worth teasing.


You voiced my exact thoughts. Sure it was nice hearing this, but not worthy of breaking news by any means.


----------



## alext42083

I don't know if Wheels said it was big, big news. It was just news about the Blazers that you won't get anywhere else.

It's interesting news at least and has people talking. And it's a tidbit that's more than anything the 1080 guys have had the past two years.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

It's better then a new, " Hey, would you trade BLANK for BLANK?" thread that you see on here every 15 minutes. Some new news. Good stuff!


----------



## #10

I wonder if Memphis is trying to trade down in the draft. 
Outlaw + 13 + Raef's contract + Sergio/Webster/Frye/Jack etc. for Miller, the #5, and Cardinal's contract. Favors the Blazers too much though.
 trade machine link  (just assume that Aldridge, Blake, and Oden represent Raef's contract)


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

The guys on 1080 would be talking about how the Clippers have no chance to win in San Antonio tonight or how they hope we trade Sheed in the off season!


----------



## Dan

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> It's better then a new, " Hey, would you trade BLANK for BLANK?" thread that you see on here every 15 minutes. Some new news. Good stuff!


Thats a great comparison, cept for the fact we don't tease a post we'll be making a day in advance. 

It'd be like me saying that tomorrow at 4, I'll be making a big post about a rumor I heard, and in the end rickroll you guys. 

btw, what the **** is with this site taking a dump every minute?


----------



## graybeard

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> The guys on 1080 would be talking about how the Clippers have no chance to win in San Antonio tonight or how they hope we trade Sheed in the off season!


 Draft the Stache.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Dan said:


> Thats a great comparison, cept for the fact we don't tease a post we'll be making a day in advance.
> 
> It'd be like me saying that tomorrow at 4, I'll be making a big post about a rumor I heard, and in the end rickroll you guys.
> 
> btw, what the funk is with this site taking a dump every minute?


Are you disagreeing with me? What the......... Just call the tech support guy who is on call and lives in the basement of your mansion!


----------



## graybeard

Dan said:


> Thats a great comparison, cept for the fact we don't tease a post we'll be making a day in advance.
> 
> It'd be like me saying that tomorrow at 4, I'll be making a big post about a rumor I heard, and in the end rickroll you guys.
> 
> btw, what the **** is with this site taking a dump every minute?


 You mean like "Big Trade Coming"?


----------



## Oldmangrouch

Dan said:


> Thats a great comparison, cept for the fact we don't tease a post we'll be making a day in advance.
> 
> It'd be like me saying that tomorrow at 4, I'll be making a big post about a rumor I heard, and in the end rickroll you guys.
> 
> btw, what the **** is with this site taking a dump every minute?


Agreed, "Wheels" cracked a spoke on this one.


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

I'm OK with it. Just last month we didn't even have a show that talked Blazers on a nightly basis! Wheelz having a show is great. You could be listening to Mariners.


----------



## Dan

HispanicCausinPanic said:


> Are you disagreeing with me? What the......... *Just call the tech support guy who is on call and lives in the basement of your mansion!*


I don't know your number, and you know it!


----------



## HispanicCausinPanic

Dan said:


> I don't know your number, and you know it!


Man, I'm a MAC guy that doesn't know anything about computers. You don't wanna' call me! I'm in Columbus, Ohio for the week working and all people ask me about is Greg Oden! A lot of Blazer fans out here! He is a GOD out here. Sorry GOD, not you, but the other GOD......you know what I mean!


----------



## B-Roy

It's nice news and all. Not groundbreaking or anything.

Wheels definately overplayed it, though it's still nice to know.


----------



## blazermaniaisback

graybeard said:


> Draft the Stache.


I hate to point this out because I like him BUT that was Gavin's idea. He does have some great songs though. I guess not everything works out like it sounds in your head.


----------



## BIG Q

Why was Wheels given this info, and then why was he allowed to report it. This is not a Jason Quick rumor. Wheels pimped this for 24 hours without careing if he would get into trouble with KP. Wheels was spoon fed. Are they trying to break the FAN?


----------



## Utherhimo

Balian said:


> Outlaw + #13 for Mike Miller? What an insult. Remember, this is the same GM that practically gave away Pau Gasol to the Lakers.


he rips other teams off but for the lakers he is mr garbage man.


----------



## Driew

BIG Q said:


> Wheels was spoon fed. Are they trying to break the FAN?


That's exactly correct. 95.5 The Game is a new station going against 1080 The Fan so KP informed Wheels of this information to help boost the station. It wasn't BIG news so KP was able to just subtly give this info to Wheels, but if it was something bigger than KP would be obligated to tell the media as a whole not ONE part of the media (wheels). I think this was more of a casual talk and KP said something "So I'm going to eat at Denny's tonight...oh btw, I got this crazy trade offer from Memphis about trading Outlaw and the #13 for Miller--of course I'm not an idiot so I turned it down...talk to you later Wheels". 

Wheels was then like "Hmmm I could use this to help boost my ratings for the new radio show EXCELLENT!"


----------



## alext42083

BIG Q said:


> Wheels pimped this for 24 hours without careing if he would get into trouble with KP. Wheels was spoon fed. Are they trying to break the FAN?


It isn't too hard to break the Fan when they don't break anything anyway. But I'm sure Wheels got permission from KP to talk about this.
Wheels should make it a daily segment, "KP's rejected trade of the day". Kidding, but hopefully it doesn't make teams hesitant to talk to us, knowing that trade discussions could be made public through the team's official radio station.


----------



## graybeard

BIG Q said:


> Why was Wheels given this info, and then why was he allowed to report it. This is not a Jason Quick rumor. Wheels pimped this for 24 hours without careing if he would get into trouble with KP. Wheels was spoon fed. Are they trying to break the FAN?


 I agree that Wheels was spoon fed. The big question is why? GM's don't usually talk about closed door deals. I'm thinking that KP wanted this news out there for some reason.

Also, how can Wheels and/or KP be so sure that a deal is in the works for TJ Ford? A trade isn't done until it's done. Something smells fishy.


----------



## c_note

graybeard said:


> I agree that Wheels was spoon fed. The big question is why? GM's don't usually talk about closed door deals. I'm thinking that KP wanted this news out there for some reason.
> 
> Also, how can Wheels and/or KP be so sure that a deal is in the works for TJ Ford? A trade isn't done until it's done. Something smells fishy.


Perhaps it was just a means of boosting the value of our assets...

KP hopes other teams will realize that it's going to take a lot more than Mike Miller to pry away our youngsters/draft pick. Maybe not on a cognitive level, but subconsciously.

It's kinda like not having a girlfriend vs. having one and suddenly other women find you more attractive
once they know they can't have you...

"Well, Memphis wanted Outlaw+the 13 pick, maybe we should inquire as well..."


----------

